# ~1gal 'sweetie' tank



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just dug out a plastic clear container that used to house sweet jellys that you can buy at most asian grocery stores.

I call it the sweetie tank is because you have the sweets to enjoy while using the container afterwards as a tank. Warm water in and the labels come right off.

I'm about to hair dryer the lid label off. If you drill a hole on the lid you can drop a airline in and if you drill the middle of the lid you can drop a single Cree XRE Q5 running off 6xAA with a regulator and on/off switch. 

Pics of the item later so you can hunt for it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

These kind of jelly jar? noodle plastic jar


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

ehehe, that's a cutie name~ sweetie tank^^
can't wait to see how it looks like and what you will use it for
I think you are referring the rectangular containers that either has colourful jellies or lychee** jellies <3

let me know if using the hair dryer works, i always have a hard time peeling those kind of labells off >.<

- Jennifer


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> These kind of jelly jar? noodle plastic jar


Bigfishy,

Correct, those mine was housing sweet fruit flavored jellies.

JenJen,

To remove the main large label hot tap water works well. I'll be trying the hair dryer for the lid tonight. Either heat under the lid or above the label then slowly peel back. IF any label residue remmains from the heat on the top method then have some fuct tape around and it'll remove the residue and a little alcohal to clean up the top if you want. I'm thinking of dremeling a 'D' opening on the top and use a hinge I found in a parts box either screwingthat in or just silicone it on so I have a feed port.


----------

